# Difficult to find a job



## jxx (Mar 30, 2014)

*I simply can’t figure out why my wife can’t find a job with her good qualifications and experience in Dubai. Is it really a matter of luck??*


----------



## 132467 (Aug 2, 2012)

yes


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Why did she come to Dubai if she doesn't have a http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/646090-salary.html above 15k? There's no @#$% point...


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ive been looking for a job for 10 months, my wife works but I'm having difficulty finding the right job with suitable package.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

tahir29 said:


> Ive been looking for a job for 10 months, my wife works but I'm having difficulty finding the right job with suitable package.


What is your industry? Experience? And what types of offers have you been getting?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

tahir29 said:


> Ive been looking for a job for 10 months, my wife works but I'm having difficulty finding the right job with suitable package.


Because you do a job which is valued in the UK but not valued here.

Some jobs are like that - it doesn't make you a bad person, but when your skill is in something that another person can do for a quester of the salary, you are stuck.

There isn't a minimum wage here and that means low value-add roles don't carry good salaries.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Luck and contacts.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Luck and contacts.


So nothing to do with skill then?

Now if you'd said skill and contacts I'd have agreed with you.

I would also add that I see many a person been here for, lets say under 6 months, they believe the hype, they think they've made it, they don't listen to advice from people more experienced in the ways of the ME.

Then they leave.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> So nothing to do with skill then?
> 
> Now if you'd said skill and contacts I'd have agreed with you.
> 
> ...


OP already mentioned his wife had the necessary skills and qualifications.

"Believe the hype? Think thye've made it ?..."

What on earth are you on about. On the plonk already, and it aint even quitting time :eyebrows:


----------



## dhan1111 (Jan 30, 2015)

Correct me if I am wrong but from the profiles of people working in UAE I browsed over on LinkedIn I noticed most of them are not very high on academics and have risen in their career ladder due to # of yrs experience, glib talk and networking. Hype up your profile, give fancy names and designations to your past work and mention suitable skills when applying for a particular job opening are what works. Don't know if I am making sense here but I really found a lot of high profile Director profiles on LinkedIn very mediocre compared to what we have in the US. May be I am not comparing apples to apples.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

dhan1111 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but from the profiles of people working in UAE I browsed over on LinkedIn I noticed most of them are not very high on academics and have risen in their career ladder due to # of yrs experience, glib talk and networking. Hype up your profile, give fancy names and designations to your past work and mention suitable skills when applying for a particular job opening are what works. Don't know if I am making sense here but I really found a lot of high profile Director profiles on LinkedIn very mediocre compared to what we have in the US. May be I am not comparing apples to apples.


You are wrong. Practically every bit is nonsense.

LinkedIn profiles don't tell you anything about glib talk, but it can indicate if your language skills are rubbish, if your typing is terrible of if you use bull to describe simple things. You cannot tell if people network. Being connected on LinkedIn means very little. A lot of people who have experience, don't bother waffling on about a degree they took 30 years ago - mine doesn't but that doesn't mean I haven't got one and it doesn't mean the authorities here aren't requiring it to do my job.

Hype doesn't work. Two minutes into an interview with the CEO (hyped up) you can work out they are a solo employee, with no management experience, no P&L experience and that its all rubbish. End of interview and marked down as a time waster. That's assuming you haven't already looked at their LinkedIn profile and Facebook page to find they are a low level manager with delusions at best. Being connected to a Warren Buffett doesn't make you important. 

US profiles do tend to be a load of tosh and what works in the UK certainly won't work here. Overly complex language gets ignored when it's a second language.


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

dhan1111 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but from the profiles of people working in UAE I browsed over on LinkedIn I noticed most of them are not very high on academics and have risen in their career ladder due to # of yrs experience, glib talk and networking. Hype up your profile, give fancy names and designations to your past work and mention suitable skills when applying for a particular job opening are what works. Don't know if I am making sense here but I really found a lot of high profile Director profiles on LinkedIn very mediocre compared to what we have in the US. May be I am not comparing apples to apples.


 Maybe its because youth and talent are no match for age and treachery!


----------



## dhan1111 (Jan 30, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> You are wrong. Practically every bit is nonsense.
> 
> LinkedIn profiles don't tell you anything about glib talk, but it can indicate if your language skills are rubbish, if your typing is terrible of if you use bull to describe simple things. You cannot tell if people network. Being connected on LinkedIn means very little. A lot of people who have experience, don't bother waffling on about a degree they took 30 years ago - mine doesn't but that doesn't mean I haven't got one and it doesn't mean the authorities here aren't requiring it to do my job.
> 
> ...


I have tons of examples to prove you are the wrong one here. Dubai is not a knowledge based economy and knowledge/degree from a coveted university and very good work done may not be rated too high. I have noticed a lot of jobs are in sales, marketing areas and hardly any hardcore technical jobs. Hardcore technical jobs are the ones that need MS/PhD and work in Amazon/Google/MSFT/Intel/Nvidia/Vmware. You can't fake it in here but one can definitely fake it in Dubai. Besides, none of the companies get their technical work done in Dubai anyways.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

dhan1111 said:


> I have tons of examples to prove you are the wrong one here. Dubai is not a knowledge based economy and knowledge/degree from a coveted university and very good work done may not be rated too high. I have noticed a lot of jobs are in sales, marketing areas and hardly any hardcore technical jobs. Hardcore technical jobs are the ones that need MS/PhD and work in Amazon/Google/MSFT/Intel/Nvidia/Vmware. You can't fake it in here but one can definitely fake it in Dubai. Besides, none of the companies get their technical work done in Dubai anyways.


So why do you want to work here? Seems to be the total opposite to what you want.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I dont care what bullsh*t people put on their CVs or LinkedIn accounts - real world experience, solid reputation and proper references will always prevail over inexperienced, recent graduates with MBAs from Mickey Mouse colleges - who have not actually worked in the real world yet.
I detest some of the profiles that i read that are full of cliche buzzwords & phrases - low hanging fruit, traction, blue sky thinking etc. etc.
The biggest problem in Dubai is that companies want to hire people with the correct qualifications but no proven track record or real experience, as cheaply as possible.
I know some pretty dull people with MBAs that are totally clueless in the business world.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I dont care what bullsh*t people put on their CVs or LinkedIn accounts - real world experience, solid reputation and proper references will always prevail over inexperienced, recent graduates with MBAs from Mickey Mouse colleges - who have not actually worked in the real world yet.
> I detest some of the profiles that i read that are full of cliche buzzwords & phrases - low hanging fruit, traction, blue sky thinking etc. etc.
> The biggest problem in Dubai is that companies want to hire people with the correct qualifications but no proven track record or real experience, as cheaply as possible.
> ...


Shouldn't that be "Low hanging fruits". For Bedou...


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I dont care what bullsh*t people put on their CVs or LinkedIn accounts - real world experience, solid reputation and proper references will always prevail over inexperienced, recent graduates with MBAs from Mickey Mouse colleges - who have not actually worked in the real world yet.
> I detest some of the profiles that i read that are full of cliche buzzwords & phrases - low hanging fruit, traction, blue sky thinking etc. etc.
> The biggest problem in Dubai is that companies want to hire people with the correct qualifications but no proven track record or real experience, as cheaply as possible.
> ...


Amen to that


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> Shouldn't that be "Low hanging fruits". For Bedou...


Hahaha!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Previous company I worked for used to describe MBA as 'Means b*gger all'.

Whilst Steve has dome good points as do others, some companies insist on degrees simply because of insurance requirements. Nobody lets someone design a 100 floor high building if they have 30 years of experience but no degree. In sectors where the legalities require PI insurance, experience is not going to get you very far - irrespective of how knowledgeable you are.

Degrees and professional institution memberships are critical in many sectors although if your sector hasn't got a professional institution and just has a mickey mouse club anyone can join, then you;re probably right that your degree doesn't matter.

At one time, you did an MBA after a decade of experience to sharpen up. These days it is just a Post Graduate Diploma with as you say, no experience and no clue.

Once I had a 25 year old MBA student lecture me on what to do in business....... he didn't last long


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

dhan1111 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but from the profiles of people working in UAE I browsed over on LinkedIn I noticed most of them are not very high on academics and have risen in their career ladder due to # of yrs experience, glib talk and networking. Hype up your profile, give fancy names and designations to your past work and mention suitable skills when applying for a particular job opening are what works. Don't know if I am making sense here but I really found a lot of high profile Director profiles on LinkedIn very mediocre compared to what we have in the US. May be I am not comparing apples to apples.


What?...........


----------



## dhan1111 (Jan 30, 2015)

Not talking of MBAs ... speaking only for tech. folks. MBAs and others, plz ignore. Peace!


----------



## jxx (Mar 30, 2014)

.....


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

dhan1111 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but from the profiles of people working in UAE I browsed over on LinkedIn I noticed most of them are not very high on academics and have risen in their career ladder due to # of yrs experience, glib talk and networking. Hype up your profile, give fancy names and designations to your past work and mention suitable skills when applying for a particular job opening are what works. Don't know if I am making sense here but I really found a lot of high profile Director profiles on LinkedIn very mediocre compared to what we have in the US. May be I am not comparing apples to apples.


Social skills that enable you to manage multiple (and often competing) stakeholders, and resolve conflict, is the hallmark of being a leader. These people will always rise up the chain ahead of people with purely academic skills. I agree you'd probably see someone in a more mature market having both, but given the option of two it's probably better to go with that.

As for "glib":


----------



## dhan1111 (Jan 30, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Social skills that enable you to manage multiple (and often competing) stakeholders, and resolve conflict, is the hallmark of being a leader. These people will always rise up the chain ahead of people with purely academic skills. I agree you'd probably see someone in a more mature market having both, but given the option of two it's probably better to go with that.
> 
> As for "glib":


I think I know what each word I write, means.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

dhan1111 said:


> I think I know what each word I write, means.


Sorry, I was just being glib.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

dhan1111 said:


> I think I know what each word I write, means.


That does not however mean you understand what they mean when strung into a sentence, nor what order to put them in


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

C'mon kids - play nice 

Or Auntie Pam will spank you :whip:


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> That does not however mean you understand what they mean when strung into a sentence, nor what order to put them in


I read a dictionary once. 

It's great that they explained every word as you went, but I never did follow the story.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> Or Auntie Pam will spank you :whip:


You'd enjoy that, wouldn't you?


----------



## dhan1111 (Jan 30, 2015)

I think I should've started a job area specific thread. Didn't know people bite here so badly ;-)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Horsie you spelled Aunty wrong!

Play nice everyone, please. Don't be glib!  (did I use that correctly?)


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

dhan1111 said:


> I think I should've started a job area specific thread. Didn't know people bite here so badly ;-)


Ignore them Dhan.

They're just having a rant and a whinge

Common infliction for Prisoners of the Motherland


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dhan1111 said:


> I think I should've started a job area specific thread. Didn't know people bite here so badly ;-)


Nobody bites.  Everyone's given very valid opinions on this thread, except for the one guy who called the other guy a "dumb p***k".

Feel free to post your job specific thread here.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

dhan1111 said:


> I think I should've started a job area specific thread. Didn't know people bite here so badly ;-)


----------

